# Aflac finally scores his first Million



## aflacglobal (May 23, 2009)

First million hits that is. :mrgreen: 

Youtube sent me an award for my first 1,000,000 views video. 

I know, I know. It's not the first one to get that many hits, but it's the first one for me. I've had a couple with a hundred thou hit's but this one is my first Million. 

Check out the sub titles i included. :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFOV78Pi358&feature=email


----------



## daveerf (May 23, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to hit you 1 million times lol

Of course, I'd prefer wearing a glove, I don't want to get blisters.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations Ralph


----------



## nicknitro (May 24, 2009)

AflacGlobal,

Congratulations. Which video was it?
I'm sure I contributed a couple few hits, LOL.

Nick


----------



## aflacglobal (May 24, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> AflacGlobal,
> 
> Congratulations. Which video was it?
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys. 

It was my kid rock vid. It's ranked 8Th on the web. Yahoooooo.  

My original Gold Refining forum vid had almost 200,000 hits before youtube pulled it. Then Google followed suit the same.


----------



## nicknitro (May 24, 2009)

AflacGlobal,

Thats too bad. Why did they pull it?

I like the afftech machine video demonstration. Very cool piece of machinery.

Keep it up,

Nick


----------



## Palladium (May 25, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> AflacGlobal,
> 
> Thats too bad. Why did they pull it?
> 
> ...



Thanks nick. They pulled it because of music copyright issues.  

They pulled all the new Kid rock music from youtube nearly except a couple. Mine escaped the cut so i have been getting good traffic here lately.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2009)

Good song :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCoTePQl3CI


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2009)

Let's see how long it takes youtube to pull my vid this time. I'm trying something new. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T32Y2LqZK_A


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahaha nice


----------



## Shor (Aug 23, 2009)

Lyrics:

Winters getting colder, Summer gettin' warmer
Tidal wave comin' cross the Mexican border
Why buy a gallon it's cheaper by the barrel
Just don't get busted singing Christmas carols


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Shor. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

